# What is your favorite meal?



## Katybug (Jul 24, 2017)

Prepared at home or in a restaurant?


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 24, 2017)

...breakfast, prepared at home, I have mine very leisurely with 2 cups of coffee while surfing my favorite sites.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 24, 2017)

Since I have very low expectations from restaurant meals, cost & quality are a must.  My latest favorite dine out meal is either almost anything at Olive Garden or the 10 oz prime rib /w sweet potato - string beans - creamy horse radish sauce at the Texas Roadhouse.  Both I realize are chains but what isn't now days.  There is this fancy one along a beautiful river setting here, but refuse to pay $30+ for a chicken salad with coffee.  Can't eat the basket breads or desserts.  At home a cheese/meat omelette with a side of sliced avocados & coffee.


----------



## Lon (Jul 24, 2017)

Breakfast out because I will order something I never prepare at home like Eggs  Benedict


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2017)

Good old home made fashioned goulash. It's even better the next day or two. :sentimental:


----------



## dollie (Jul 24, 2017)

roast beef ---mashed potatoes and gravy--italian green beans


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2017)

I'll go with Dollie, although I like roasted asparagus, too.

 I'm fighting not to mention about 12 other meals....including New Haven style pizza or lobster! (that was only 2)layful:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 24, 2017)

I love a breakfast buffet. So many things I wouldn't bother to make for myself. For dinner any kind of seafood. If dining out I love a buffet that has a huge salad section. I am happy with a chefs salad because I appreciate not having chop all the veggies that go into a good salad. If the stuff would last awhile I wouldn't mind, but it all goes bad so fast.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 24, 2017)

Country fried steak with mashed potatoes,  country gravy and green string beans.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Country fried steak with mashed potatoes,  country gravy and green string beans.


  Me too Falcon but I would rather have English peas or corn instead of the string beans!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2017)

I'll join the mashed potato and crater gravy crowd.  

It doesn't matter if it's Thanksgiving at grandma's house or a hot beef sandwich at the local diner, please add a big slice of homemade pie for dessert!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2017)

Bea, I love your picture of Mashed Potato Mountain with the Gravy Volcano!  I'll join your group any day!nthego:


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 24, 2017)

So many I can't list them all:
Turkey with stuffings, mashed potatoes, yams, cranberry sauce, green beans or cauliflower;
roast beef, roasted potatoes, yorkshire pudding, brussels sprouts, horse radish, gravy;
cesar salad, lasgna; all of the above served with a good red wine.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 24, 2017)

Lon said:


> Breakfast out because I will order something I never prepare at home like Eggs  Benedict



Um  UMMMM!!  Good on New Years Day.....of course with mimosa.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 31, 2017)

Lon said:


> Breakfast out because I will order something I never prepare at home like Eggs  Benedict



There's a version of that for Traitors, called Eggs Benedict Arnold.

Hal


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2017)

We went out for a family dinner yesterday and I got my favorites.Eggplant Parmigiana,
Minestrone soup,salad and cheese cake.Yummy


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2017)

BOY  !!   I'd  *LOVE* that !


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 31, 2017)

When I have the time and energy-  which I usually don't-  my favorite is grits with fried eggs and gravy, and homemade hash browns on the side.  

Coming in a close second:  pot roast and gravy with potatoes and carrots.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 1, 2017)

I'll go along with Falcon John: 

Country Fried Steak smothered with White Gravy, Mashed Potatoes with hot Brown Gravy, and assorted Veggies on the side.

Add a Green Salad with Bleu Cheese or Ranch Dressing, a chunk of toasted Garlic Bread, and a 16 or 32-oz pitcher of draft beer.

That'll hold me for awhile!

HDH


----------



## Trade (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2017)

Home prepared Mexican food!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 5, 2017)

Spare ribs.  I don't make them at home.  When I eat out I like to have something I don't usually cook at home.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 5, 2017)

Sassycakes said:


> We went out for a family dinner yesterday and I got my favorites.Eggplant Parmigiana,
> Minestrone soup,salad and cheese cake.Yummy
> 
> 
> View attachment 40069



I am going to try the eggplant today.  I had it in an Italian restaurant in boston.

It was stacked like pancakes.  I don't know what they called it but it was delicious.


http://www.panningtheglobe.com/2016/03/24/eggplant-parmesan-stacks/


----------



## HiDesertHal (Aug 5, 2017)

For a_ home-cooked  _meal, my Wife does the cooking...I don't even know how to boil water.

My favorite supper made by Judy is Bratwurst Sausage, Potato Salad, and various side dishes:  Olives, Sliced Beets, Carrots, and a slice of Rye Bread!

I'll sip a Rum & Coke while enjoying the supper!

Hal


----------

